# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 July 2009)

Good afternoon all!

With less than a week until the end of the month it's time to start thinking about your entry for the August stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Agentm, whose selection *SLA* has achieved a very impressive 124.72% return so far during July. Trader Paul is currently in second place with *RCP*, sitting on a solid 80% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is bigdog whose stock *MEO* is only just trailing the second placegetter with a 76.09% price increase during the month so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (25 July 2009)

rng thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (25 July 2009)

IRL for me please Joe


----------



## Semillon (25 July 2009)

I hope I qualify... if so, AAC thank you (purely wishful thinking)


----------



## springhill (25 July 2009)

CXY thanks!


----------



## noirua (25 July 2009)

UXA please Joe, once again, thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 July 2009)

OEL please.


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2009)

GRY thanks Joe.

See if I can win the wooden spoon again.


----------



## drillinto (26 July 2009)

CCC (Continental Coal Limited)


----------



## son of baglimit (26 July 2009)

nms thanks


----------



## jbocker (26 July 2009)

GGX please Joe.


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2009)

adi  thnx joe


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2009)

BDM

thanks joe


----------



## nathanblack (26 July 2009)

IAS

thanks


----------



## Dowdy (26 July 2009)

HTX


----------



## pan (26 July 2009)

FAR thanks


----------



## chode84 (26 July 2009)

Im pretty sure I qualify,  DCG please!

Thanks a lot


----------



## berbouy (26 July 2009)

svl  thanks joe- ifi am eligible-cheers


----------



## grace (26 July 2009)

INP thanks Joe.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 July 2009)

I'll try SDL this month thanks Joe


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2009)

MSR cheers Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 July 2009)

AVB please !

Long shot but worth a crack !!!!


----------



## beamstas (26 July 2009)

GBG


----------



## sammy84 (26 July 2009)

SGN please


----------



## gooner (26 July 2009)

NXS please


----------



## Ashsaege (26 July 2009)

MBN thank you


----------



## bigdog (27 July 2009)

MEO again thanks Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (27 July 2009)

pre please


----------



## Boyou (27 July 2009)

CFU ,thanks


----------



## investorpaul (27 July 2009)

BBI again


----------



## TheAbyss (27 July 2009)

ego please


----------



## Mc Gusto (27 July 2009)

IFN for me please


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2009)

Dear joe 

may i please change my tip from BDM to AVA thankyou 

i have decided to give one lucky punter the chance to borrow my long term tip stock for this month as i have actually decided i want to win this months comp


----------



## Bushman (28 July 2009)

epg please.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 July 2009)

*MOF* for me this month thanks Joe.


----------



## ColB (28 July 2009)

LNC thanks Joe.  Surely those coal tenements will sell in August


----------



## Mickel (28 July 2009)

LNC again, please Joe.


----------



## Mickel (28 July 2009)

As ColB beat me to LNC, I'll try CNX thanks Joe.


----------



## Highett47 (28 July 2009)

My first attempt and my pick is BKN.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 July 2009)

FXR thanks joe, back on the bandwagon!


----------



## the barry (28 July 2009)

GGG thanking you


----------



## pops11 (28 July 2009)

FAR 

for me.


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 July 2009)

SRR this round, thanks Joe


----------



## pursuitute (28 July 2009)

EXM please.


----------



## Qed (28 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Dear joe
> 
> may i please change my tip from BDM to AVA thankyou
> 
> i have decided to give one lucky punter the chance to borrow my long term tip stock for this month as i have actually decided i want to win this months comp




hehe  NUN u should go for emg cheers Q


----------



## white_crane (28 July 2009)

*PBG* thanks Joe


----------



## M34N (28 July 2009)

*TOE* please!


----------



## SilverRanger (28 July 2009)

ERM for me thanks


----------



## refined silver (29 July 2009)

PGM please Joe,


----------



## ateevdang (29 July 2009)

KEY for me please.


----------



## ross100 (29 July 2009)

ESI for me Ross


----------



## LeeTV (29 July 2009)

*BMY*


----------



## Horace (29 July 2009)

COI


----------



## derty (29 July 2009)

POL please


----------



## gav (29 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Dear joe
> 
> may i please change my tip from BDM to AVA thankyou
> 
> i have decided to give one lucky punter the chance to borrow my long term tip stock for this month as i have actually decided i want to win this months comp




Dear Joe,

For my first tip, *BDM*.  Now that nun has given up on it, I'm sure it will do well this month 

Gav.


----------



## glads262 (29 July 2009)

NDO please Joe


----------



## YELNATS (29 July 2009)

BLY thanks Joe.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2009)

gav said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> For my first tip, *BDM*.  Now that nun has given up on it, I'm sure it will do well this month
> 
> Gav.




LOL not given up on it .just going with a "dead cert " this month ...hahahah


----------



## Qed (29 July 2009)

ello ello   so wheres the gen chat NTW?


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2009)

look up .

see the tabs 

click the "chat " one

sorry joe my posts except my tip are happy to be removed if clogging the thread


----------



## CarbonSteel (29 July 2009)

AXM please sir.


----------



## johenmo (29 July 2009)

MIG for month #4.  Doesn't come top but is positive.  How long until a -ve month?


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2009)

*KSC* - K&S Corporation..thanks Joe

Surely the SP has hit bottom this week and way over due for a bounce.


----------



## white_goodman (29 July 2009)

SBM please


----------



## Rooster (29 July 2009)

CFE for me


----------



## Muschu (29 July 2009)

NVT please joe


----------



## samgribbles (29 July 2009)

BDL thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 July 2009)

AMP thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## kenny (30 July 2009)

*QHL *for me thank you.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## sam76 (30 July 2009)

BOS please


----------



## happytown (30 July 2009)

mds thx joe

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## Ghetto23 (30 July 2009)

*GLN* please


----------



## moses (30 July 2009)

WHC again please


----------



## bandicoot76 (30 July 2009)

QHL please mate


----------



## Pallen (31 July 2009)

BUY thnx


----------



## Trader Paul (31 July 2009)

Hi Joe,

AMU ... for this end, please ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## lianeisme (31 July 2009)

ELD please


----------



## Family_Guy (31 July 2009)

lianeisme said:


> ELD please




bugger....missed it by 3 hours.........that will win it this month.


----------



## Doris (31 July 2009)

ADY thanks!


----------



## Family_Guy (31 July 2009)

Hi Joe. RDR pls....thank you


----------



## lianeisme (31 July 2009)

Family_Guy said:


> bugger....missed it by 3 hours.........that will win it this month.



 I hope so have lots of them myself  think they are a very good stock over sold. It nearly got there today but it waited till the last day this month to do its thing.


----------



## Real1ty (31 July 2009)

NGE please


----------



## arian (31 July 2009)

OEL thanks


----------



## craigj (31 July 2009)

trf

thanks again joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 July 2009)

Hmmmm ...... nothing like taking it down to the last few minutes to put an entry in !!!
Tough choice ..... but i think i'll have a shot at DMM thanks Joe ...... good luck to all


----------



## Dowdy (1 August 2009)

DAMN i lost this month by a few days!!!

My stock pick, HTX, has gone up over 300% in the last few days but the comp doesn't start til monday!!!


NOT FAIR


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 August 2009)

It is still 31July in New York.

Please can I have TZL?


----------

